# Only 50€ For Worth More Than +1600€ Tipsters, Try Us :)



## mickym1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey, if you want to get the best verifed betting tips (i.a. blogabet, betrush) please contact me at bettingtipscollection@gmail.com


30 days subscription = €50 or $56 (USD)
---------------------------------------------------------

DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME ANYMORE !!!
Many punters look for the best verified tipsters.
We buy them all to get stable profit in long term.
Their price is high for most of the people, so we did this group to make it lower.
We will not buy useless tips, also you will get a chance to recommend tipsters.

We offer all paid tips ONLY 50 EURO A MONTH !!!
★We send all tips without NO DELAY (full automation) !!!
★There are many resellers but most of them are buying useless tipsters. We offer full verified services and money back guarantee (up to 3 days)! 


WE ARE DIFFERENT...
* We verify all tipsters before put our list.
* We send a pick as soon as possible and never miss any of them.
* We keep looking other good tipsters to provide best service.
* If you have any suggestion about our service, please contact us. We will hear your voice.

You must relize for this. We can't make a lot of money quickly from betting. If we make a lot of money in a short space of time then we will probably end up getting over confident and lose all that we have made and more.

about dropping odds
when odds are dropping quickly, it usually means you are on a good bet.
It's important to have push email notifications set up on your phone so you can get the tip quickly. once you receive the tip, visit the online bookmaker asap and make the bet.
if odds have already dropped a bit you can still place the bet, sometime just reduce the stake a small bit.
alternatively use an odds comparison site such as oddsportal.com to check the best odds at other bookmakers.

★Our current tipsters list (06.2015, we update with every first day of each month)
1. Fabio http://betrush.com/verified/statistics.php..._member_id=3481
2. Taivo taivotipster.blogabet.com
3. Giesele ilikemybet.blogabet.com
4. Bobic sabobic.blogabet.com
5. Mlbinsider mlbinsider.blogabet.com
6. J.P.Papin jppapin.blogabet.com
7. Bettingspaintips bettingspaintips.blogabet.com
8. Ksasha ksasha.blogabet.com
7. Proitf proitf.blogabet.com
8. Thinkerofbets thinkerofbets.blogabet.com
9. Centercourt centercourt.blogabet.com
10. Getyourbet getyourbet.blogabet.com
11. MagicMisiu magicmisiu.blogabet.com
12. Oliasbet oliasbet.blogabet.com
13. Pavel Tenis http://www.betonsuccess.ru/sub/4920/PavelT...s.T.L/stats/10b
14. MMABets vk.com/mmabets
15. Realstatist vk.com/realstatist
16. Stavkigrok.ru stavkigrok.ru/picks_history
17. Sansei kushvsporte.ru/users/SanSei
18. JP 
19. IK 
20. Lion 
21. Banana 
22. Snooker 
23. GSM 
24. Hidetenis 
25. Thomasbet 1×2 mybigpartner.com/user/thomasbet1x2
26. Sportscalculator vk.com/sportscalculator
27. K2 
28. K3 
29. Nl 
30. El 
31. BetWarcraft (Houdini) betrush.com/verified/statistics.php?int_member_id=3471
32. Smicktey betrush.com/verified/statistics.php?int_member_id=3143
33. Cheguevara (Chepicks) betrush.com/verified/statistics.php?int_member_id=1056
34. GPBTB betrush.com/verified/statistics.php?int_member_id=3385



They are worth more than 1700€ for 30 days and our price is 50€/30days! 
Money back guarantee!
If you are intersted please contact us at bettingtipscollection@gmail.com


----------



## mickym1 (Jun 26, 2016)

If somebody is still interested, you can find us at betting24tips.com


----------

